# 2012 Annual "Trolling for Booty" Fishing Tournamant



## Ultralite

same Tourny, change of venue...

September 21st at Sunset Grille @ Holiday Harbor Marina


----------



## Aquahollic

Is there a website or somewhere to view the rules and cost?


----------



## whome

I don't think they have a website, but here is a link to last years information to give you an idea http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/2011-annual-plt-trolling-booty-fishing-tournament-96296/


----------



## Ultralite

thanks Capt...

the committee is meeting this week and should have all the details locked down and I will post here...


----------



## Tide In Knots

DeLuna Fest weekend. Sorry I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Ultralite

Bump


----------



## Ultralite




----------



## bangsticks

Is there a junior division


----------



## adman_outdoor02

*update*

Is there an update the tournament yet?


----------



## Ultralite

bump...

this is last year's prize list and according to this year's committee, it's still the same...

click on picture to enlarge...


----------



## Bo Keifus

Will there be a kayak division?


----------



## Ultralite

Bump

nope on the kayak division but, it doesn't matter what you catch a fish in (vessel) 

all other fishing techniques that are allowed by law...


----------



## Ultralite

weekly Bump...


----------



## Ultralite

From Cindy (Chairman or Chairwoman) 

"Hello!! It's a short week away! Our Trolling for Booty Fishing Tourney! Friday night our Captains meeting begins at 6:30! Sunset Grille is offering some GREAT incentives too! Happy Hour prices for all tourney guests! 10% off the menu for all Tourney guests! And MORE! You'll have to come out and see us to find out! Our T-shirts will be on sale, and our Silent Auction will kick off with a pre-view! Don't forget we have door prizes as well! Get your tickets in advance to save!! See you there!"


----------



## spec-tacular!

Can i fish it out of my kayak?


----------



## JoshH

yes you can. 

we havent sold a whole lot of tickets at the marina yet!


----------



## Dynamic

We're gonna do it if the weather looks good!!!


----------



## spec-tacular!

Its 50 to enter?


----------



## Kenton

Nevermind i see it on the flyer. Doh!


----------



## Kenton

Any way to let us know what the leader board looks like?


----------



## fishboy

Will this tournament happen in 2013?


----------



## Ultralite

instead of starting a new thread, tourney is Sept. 20, 21, & 22...

see post #7 for graphics...

tickets should be on sale at your tackle stores but call ahead...


----------



## Ultralite

weekly bump...


----------



## Ultralite

weekly bump...

come on out folks, fun tournament for a good cause...


----------

